# Christians told to have more hot sex ...



## shesulsa (Sep 16, 2006)

> Welcome to the world of hot Christian love.The San Diego Church of Christ is Beams sponsoring group today, but as far as he is concerned it could be any conservative Christian denomination. The message would be the same: Married Christians ought to be having more  and hotter  sex.
> 
> 
> You could be forgiven for thinking conservative Christian and hot sex are oxymoronic. The missionary position has a real history, after all. But Beam is part of a burgeoning trend among evangelicals to bring sex out of the shadows, educate believers and relieve their guilt.
> "For years, Christian publishing would not publish on sex," says Michael Sytsma, a Christian sex therapist with the Sexual Wholeness Ministry based in Duluth, Ga. "If they did, it was so heavily edited nothing of value was left. Now, more and more pastors are preaching about it on Sunday, though you still do not see classes in seminaries. We are seeking to do that."



Full Article



Hea-vens a-bove ... what's next?  Acceptance of homosexuality??  Are they daft??



I'm curious how this may or may not play into the GOP standards and positions in domestic politics and mind control.



Comments?


----------



## Kacey (Sep 16, 2006)

I saw that this morning on the Today show... I don't think they've ever had the word "masturbation" used that many times in one segment.

It was an interesting concept.


----------



## Fu_Bag (Sep 16, 2006)

Yumm.......  

As an aside, I've had neighbors through the years that praised God quite enthusiastically on numerous occasions.  

Good stuff!!!!!


Fu Bag


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 16, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Full Article
> 
> Hea-vens a-bove ... what's next?  Acceptance of homosexuality??  Are they daft??
> 
> ...



Whats wrong with sex? I think where most christians would differ (at least I would hope) with most of society is in the context of sex (ie when it is appropriate).

Acceptance of homosexuality? Irrelevant within the context. What I do find odd is discussing things in the "church" that I'd find mildly offenensive in ANY context. I'm personally not comfortable talking about some things in any context, including how my sex life should be handled. Thats between me and my wife. If I want advice in that area, I can seek it. Perhaps thats just me...

Mind control? LOL. Whatever  GOP != Christian.


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, is there really anything in the bible saying sex is bad? I always wondered about that. Adultery is bad. Even having thoughts about your neighbor's wife is bad. But is there anything in the bible that says that a man and a wife should not have a heck of a good time between the sheets as often as possible?

And just how the heck did the opinion that sex is bad become part of a lot of christian thinking?


----------



## Carol (Sep 16, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> And just how the heck did the opinion that sex is bad become part of a lot of christian thinking?


 
Jealousy over other people having fun?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 16, 2006)

Thats it The end is neigh!!!!! 
The 4 horseman of the apocalypse riding through the sky.. Cats and dogs mating in the street AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!! :tantrum: :anic: :erg:

Hey wait a minute!!!!!!   :uhoh: 

You mean Christians werent having sex before?????  

Then where did they all come from?????


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 16, 2006)

After just listening to a serman on the radio, the other day, explaining than even birth control pills are murder, I find this to be an about face.
Sean


----------



## Carol (Sep 16, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Thats it The end is neigh!!!!!
> The 4 horseman of the apocalypse riding through the sky.. Cats and dogs mating in the street AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!! :tantrum: :anic: :erg:
> 
> Hey wait a minute!!!!!! :uhoh:
> ...


 

Xue, Christians having sex for the purpose of having kids is fine.

But to, heaven forbid, enjoy the erotic arts within the constraints of marriage for a reason that does not necessarily reproduction....that's the scandal


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 16, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Xue, Christians having sex for the purpose of having kids is fine.
> 
> But to, heaven forbid, enjoy the erotic arts within the constraints of marriage for a reason that does not necessarily reproduction....that's the scandal


 

Oh.... Well then... Now it makes perfect sense....

The end is neigh!!!!! 
The 4 horseman of the apocalypse riding through the sky.. Cats and dogs mating in the street AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!! :tantrum: :anic: :erg:


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 16, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Oh.... Well then... Now it makes perfect sense....
> 
> The end is neigh!!!!!
> The 4 horseman of the apocalypse riding through the sky.. Cats and dogs mating in the street AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!! :tantrum: :anic: :erg:



Xue, you are a riot!


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 16, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> And just how the heck did the opinion that sex is bad become part of a lot of christian thinking?



You seriously don't know?  Back before the bible was a literal book, early christians knew the stories were alegories and that in fact, the tree of knowledge and forbiden fruit were carnal relations.  In short, Eve commited the first sin by getting Adam to boink her.  It's only a few modern Christians who think a woman would be daft enough to disobey a God for an apple...


----------



## Shaolinwind (Sep 17, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Full Article
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok so I take a couple weeks off, and I come back to this as the first post I read.  

You just GOTTA know I'm supressing some comments! :uhyeah:


----------



## Shaolinwind (Sep 17, 2006)

tradrockrat said:


> You seriously don't know?  Back before the bible was a literal book, early christians knew the stories were alegories and that in fact, the tree of knowledge and forbiden fruit were carnal relations.  In short, Eve commited the first sin by getting Adam to boink her.  It's only a few modern Christians who think a woman would be daft enough to disobey a God for an apple...




So based on that, God does in fact dislike boinking.  Adam and Eve boinked and God kicked 'em out of the garden.. Anyhow, why did he give them those parts if he didn't want boinking to happen?


----------



## Fu_Bag (Sep 17, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> Well, is there really anything in the bible saying sex is bad? I always wondered about that. Adultery is bad. Even having thoughts about your neighbor's wife is bad. But is there anything in the bible that says that a man and a wife should not have a heck of a good time between the sheets as often as possible?
> 
> And just how the heck did the opinion that sex is bad become part of a lot of christian thinking?


 

Actually, none of the sins mentioned above is taboo in Country Music and many Country Music fans claim to be God-Fearing Christians.  

Weird........


----------



## Fu_Bag (Sep 17, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Thats it The end is neigh!!!!!
> The 4 horseman of the apocalypse riding through the sky.. Cats and dogs mating in the street AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!! :tantrum: :anic: :erg:
> 
> Hey wait a minute!!!!!! :uhoh:
> ...


 

ROFL!!!!! You're a trip, man!!


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 17, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:


> So based on that, God does in fact dislike boinking.  Adam and Eve boinked and God kicked 'em out of the garden.. Anyhow, why did he give them those parts if he didn't want boinking to happen?



I think that is the 20,000 dollar question.  I have my theories, but I am not a religious scholar (the boinking situation *was* explained to me by a religious scholar).  Maybe God didn't want more than two?  Who knows - it's just an allegory...   Perhaps it was made up by some guy who though it might help him keep control of his flock and avoid potentially damaging behavior in a newly formed society...


Or maybe God is a sadist


EDIT: God just made me a martial talk Black Belt...


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm a Christian.  I have six kids.  We didn't try to have size kids, it sorta happened...and not for lack of using birth control, etc...

Work the math on the odds   ..and a good time was had by all...

I think the idea that Christians think a husband and wife shouldn't enjoy sex is a Victorian era idea that proper women were not supposed to enjoy sex.  I haven't met any Christians wh oactually believe this.

tradrocket, read the Song Of Solomon.  Some say it's to be taken at face value, some say as a metapor; but for a metephor it uses some awfully descriptive language in favor of enjoying sex, which would be an odd thing to write down if God was against...*boinking"*


----------



## Rook (Sep 17, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> And just how the heck did the opinion that sex is bad become part of a lot of christian thinking?


 
Augustine of Hippo had an awful lot to do with that.  His _Confessions_ became a major influence in Christian thought and they endure as major works respected in the majority of Christian sects.  

Of course, Jewish reaction to Roman sexuality had alot to do with it as well.  The Christian tradition carried alot of the Jewish objections to Roman sexuality right into law as they gained political clout.


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 17, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> Well, is there really anything in the bible saying sex is bad?


 
Pretty much, yeah, but it's all in the New Testament.

In the canonical gospels, "Jesus" advises his followers to be celibate in both mind and body. If they cannot manage to be celibate in mind, they are told to marry a woman rather than have "impure thoughts" about her (in the text, thinking about sex and having sex are considered synonymous). That way, they are no longer commiting "adultery" (defined as thinking about or having sex with a woman you are not married to).

This is fundamental Christian doctrine during the medieval period and is the reason why priests and monks are required to be celibate. 



Don Roley said:


> And just how the heck did the opinion that sex is bad become part of a lot of christian thinking?


 
It is a common thread among patriarchal social systems to deny sensuality and sexuality. It's not that surprising, given Christianity's historical and cultural context.

Laterz.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 17, 2006)

Okay, I've got a question for those of us who may be a little more religiously versed...

As far as I understand the sex prohibition or all around negativity thing, it is reletively recent.  Apparently, there is artwork that depicts early Christians having a grand old time with one another.  

This apparently changed when the Church was consolidating its power in the middle ages.  The pagans were using sex to connect with the gods and goddesses of their particular belief systems and the Church did not like this.  They wanted their clergy to be the sole arbiter of the devine, thus the whole concept of individuals touching the divine by themselves had to go.

Apparently, as far as I understand it, sacred text was changed and the sacred feminine was turned into an evil thing.  A good example of this is the Adam and Eve story.  This was one of the products of the biblical updates and it was specifically designed to cast women and sex in a negative and evil light.

Anyway, religion is not a strong subject for me, so I probably just massacred all of this.  So, FWIW...

upnorthkyosa


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 17, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Okay, I've got a question for those of us who may be a little more religiously versed...
> 
> As far as I understand the sex prohibition or all around negativity thing, it is reletively recent. Apparently, there is artwork that depicts early Christians having a grand old time with one another.
> 
> ...


 
The early Christian tradition of _agape_, love feasts, was directly derived from Dionysian religious festivals.

However, to the best of my knowledge, the ritualistic "orgies" you describe may have been practiced by a few early sects of Christianity, but I doubt they were common practice. The truth is that early Christianity, contrary to the historical myths modern "believers" may choose to subscribe to, was a very diverse, varied, and multifaceted movement ---- some were ascetic, some were hedonistic, and some were moderate. 

Despite the hundreds of "denominations" that exist in the world, there was probably even more diversity and disagreement among early Christians than there is today. The idea of a monolithic "apostolic succession" or "one faith" is a revisionist myth.

Laterz.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 17, 2006)

tradrockrat said:


> EDIT: God just made me a martial talk Black Belt...



You're welcome :rofl:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 17, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> You're welcome :rofl:


 
OH MY GOD...... I mean oh my bob... BOB is GOD!?!?!?!?


----------



## Fu_Bag (Sep 17, 2006)

:O

Wow.  Well, there was a song asking "What if God was one of us?".

I always thought it was just an innocent song but now.........  :O

No wonder it's called "Friendly Discussion of the Martial Arts".

Vvvveeeeeerrrrryyyyyyy iiiinnnnttteeerrreeesssstttttiiiiinnnnnnggggg.........

PLUS!!!! He gives out Black Belts!!  I guess rank isn't always meaningless afterall.......


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 17, 2006)

heretic888 said:


> The early Christian tradition of _agape_, love feasts, was directly derived from Dionysian religious festivals...


 
Now *THAT* really makes a person want to convert!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 17, 2006)

hehehe....


I saw a thing on Rome that seemed to indicate that the "change" in attitude was tied to the rise of Christianity, where the older Roman beliefs would worship in a physical means, shall we say, where as the Christians taught something along the lines of overcoming that nature to be closer to their god.


----------



## Fu_Bag (Sep 17, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Now *THAT* really makes a person want to convert!


 
Oh, HELL YEAH!!! I think we've finally found a way to put the TMA vs MMA debate....to bed. Nothing like a little Christian Love Feast to calm people down!!! Now, if Bob Hubbard is God, doesn't that mean that Bob Hubbard is telling Christians to get wild and freaky with their spouses?

Martial Talk - Marriage Therapy, Friendly Discussion, World Peace.....

Talk about a noble goal!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 17, 2006)

Well, theres "cuddling" in all those.....LOL

hmm.... maritaltalk.com..... LOL


----------



## Kacey (Sep 17, 2006)

Well, marital therapists have included helping couples with their sex lives for years - since the Catholic Church doesn't (officially) allow divorce, then it is in their best interests to improve marital happiness - at least, that's my personal opinion on it.  Of course, being Jewish, I could be *way *off base here, too.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 17, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Well, theres "cuddling" in all those.....LOL
> 
> hmm.... maritaltalk.com..... LOL


 
Then did say on high that Christians need to have more hot sex, saying, "Bless this, O Bob, that with it thou mayst allow Christians to have more hot sex, in thy mercy." And the people did rejoice and did feast upon the lambs and toads and tree-sloths and fruit-bats and orangutans and breakfast cereals ...


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 17, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> But to, heaven forbid, enjoy the erotic arts within the constraints of marriage for a reason that does not necessarily reproduction....that's the scandal



No no, thats Catholics.  As a Christian, I enjoy sex for various reasons, Reproduction, Ceremonial, Too much Beer, etc...


----------



## Fu_Bag (Sep 17, 2006)

LOL!!!OK. There might be some crazy funny people on these boards......Just so you all know.....


----------



## Ninjamom (Sep 18, 2006)

Yo, guys, not sure where some folks are getting their information on sex being 'anti-Christian', but the Bible quite clearly encourages husbands and wives to enjoy the full pleasure of marital relations (*boinking* especially).

'Song of Solomon' has already been referred to.  It's a very short book in the Bible, but guaranteed to make any Victorian prude blush 18 shades of deep red.  In fact, I'm not sure how freely I can discuss it on a 'family' martial arts website.  Read it, then think about what other topic you can name that gets an entire book in the Bible devoted to it.

Other books in the Bible also freely refer to the joys of sex.  The book of Proverbs commands the husband to "drink", "be refreshed", be "ravished", and be "satisifed" with his wife's marital love.  In other places, sex is specifically referred to as "the pleasure of married love" (side note: another poster mentioned that there is a difference between the Catholic and the Protestant views on sex; however, that particular quote is from the Deuterocanonical [i.e. Catholic] books of the OT.  While Protestants and Catholics may differ on many things, they both agree that God created sex to be enjoyed by husbands and wives.)



tradrockrat said:


> ...........the tree of knowledge and forbiden fruit were carnal relations. In short, Eve commited the first sin by getting Adam to boink her.........


There are actually only two groups in existance today (of which I'm aware) that teach this view.  One is the 'Branhamites', an extremely small sect that follows the teachings of William Branham and quotes his writings and teachings as scripture.  The other is the Unification Church, founded and lead by the Rev Sun Myung Moon.  Most people would not consider either of these groups or their teachings to be 'Christian'.



			
				shaolinwind said:
			
		

> ........Anyhow, why did he give them those parts if he didn't want boinking to happen?


As mentioned above, God intended for them to *boink* and to _enjoy *boinking*!!_.  In fact, the first command given Mankind after creation was "be fruitful and multiply".  

As with everything in Scripture, Biblical teachings must be taken in context.  The Bible teaches that sexual love is a beautiful, God-given gift, designed to be enjoyed _within its intended context_ of marriage between a man and a woman.  As one happily-married lady, I can tell ya *that* is a command of scripture that I'm glad to take literally (And thankfully.  And rejoicingly.  Hallelujah!  Amen!)


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 18, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> hehehe....
> 
> 
> I saw a thing on Rome that seemed to indicate that the "change" in attitude was tied to the rise of Christianity, where the older Roman beliefs would worship in a physical means, shall we say, where as the Christians taught something along the lines of overcoming that nature to be closer to their god.


 
Bob,

It sounds to me like somebody is trying to bolster the importance of Christianity here. Mithraism was the most popular religion in the Roman Empire during the rise of Christianity and was its chief rival for power. Mithraism, unlike certain other pagan religions, was extremely ascetic and self-denying in nature and had very strong patriarchal and militaristic overtones.

It should be noted that the Christmas holiday celebrated today was directed derived from the Mithraic festival of Saturnia, practiced in Rome on December 25th.

Have a good one.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 18, 2006)

Mithraism was mentioned in that video, or another in the series, but moreso as the one that lost without too much 'meat' in what it revolved around.  Something about one of the big Christian temples being built over the main Mithral one, and that the former absorbed much of the laters beliefs.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 18, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Mithraism was mentioned in that video, or another in the series, but moreso as the one that lost without too much 'meat' in what it revolved around. Something about one of the big Christian temples being built over the main Mithral one, and that the former absorbed much of the laters beliefs.


Sounds like Windows vs. OS/2 to me... :lol:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 18, 2006)

Don't go there dude...that arguments too heated for this site. LOL


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 18, 2006)

heretic888 said:


> The early Christian tradition of _agape_, love feasts, was directly derived from Dionysian religious festivals.


 
Of course much of christ was derived from dionysus soooo...

Maybe the attempt to clearly seperate the two dieties might have had something to do with it as well.

This is just rumination and speculation, but I might be researching this a little when I have time.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 18, 2006)

tradrockrat said:


> Of course much of christ was derived from dionysus soooo...
> 
> Maybe the attempt to clearly seperate the two dieties might have had something to do with it as well.
> 
> This is just rumination and speculation, but I might be researching this a little when I have time.


 
I seem to remember a painting that portrayed baby jesus in a hat weilding a magic wand.

Apparently, to what little I know, this was a common way to portray Jesus back in the day.

Can anyone guess who Jesus is being modeled after?


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 18, 2006)

tradrockrat & upnorthkyosa,

It is quite evident that "Jesus Christ" was a Jewish adaptation of the ubiquitious godman of the pagan Mystery Schools. However, I would be reluctant to attribute his construction from any one deity or personality. Rather, "Christianity" seems to have evolved gradually over time, being influenced by a multitude of different sources and traditions, and varying greatly from region to region.

As with biological organisms, I don't believe religions are just "created" or intelligently "designed". I believe they evolve incrementally over long stretches of time, inevitably reflecting the environment they find themselves in. This is the case with Christianity.

Laterz.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 18, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:


> I seem to remember a painting that portrayed baby jesus in a hat weilding a magic wand.
> 
> Apparently, to what little I know, this was a common way to portray Jesus back in the day.
> 
> Can anyone guess who Jesus is being modeled after?



David Blaine?

The Amazing Mumphrey?

Oh, I know, Gandalf the Grey!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 18, 2006)

heretic888 said:


> tradrockrat & upnorthkyosa,
> 
> It is quite evident that "Jesus Christ" was a Jewish adaptation of the ubiquitious godman of the pagan Mystery Schools. However, I would be reluctant to attribute his construction from any one deity or personality. Rather, "Christianity" seems to have evolved gradually over time, being influenced by a multitude of different sources and traditions, and varying greatly from region to region.
> Laterz.



Jesus was not a "Jewish adaptation" of anything; he was himself Jewish, and it was followers who declared his status and based a religion on his supposed words - not the Jews, who had nothing to do with it.  It was the Romans who named him "King of the Jews" and crucified him - not the Jews, who, again, had nothing to do with it.  Yes, Judaism had the concept of a Messiah - but Jesus did not meet the criteria set out for the Messiah, and Jews do not consider him to have been the Messiah.

I think that this thread has drifted rather far from the original post - which is stated clearly in the title - and should return there.  Moderators, could you please split this thread to cover the different topics, if that seems appropriate?


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 18, 2006)

Kacey said:


> I think that this thread has drifted rather far from the original post - which is stated clearly in the title - and should return there.



I agree!  Lets talk about Religious Sex, not Religious Sects.


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 18, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Jesus was not a "Jewish adaptation" of anything; he was himself Jewish, and it was followers who declared his status and based a religion on his supposed words - not the Jews, who had nothing to do with it. It was the Romans who named him "King of the Jews" and crucified him - not the Jews, who, again, had nothing to do with it. Yes, Judaism had the concept of a Messiah - but Jesus did not meet the criteria set out for the Messiah, and Jews do not consider him to have been the Messiah.


 
Kacey,

My point was that "Jesus Christ" never existed in history. He is a mythical and literary composite, a hybrid of Judaic Platonism (a la Philo) with Hellenistic Mystery Religion (a la Dionysus).

As such, Jesus was about as "Jewish" as Hercules was "Greek".

Laterz.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 18, 2006)

heretic888 said:


> Kacey,
> 
> My point was that "Jesus Christ" never existed in history. He is a mythical and literary composite, a hybrid of Judaic Platonism (a la Philo) with Hellenistic Mystery Religion (a la Dionysus).
> 
> ...



And my point was that your attribution, as you yourself have admitted, was false.  If what you said in your most recent post was what you meant in the previous one, it was not apparent.

Back to discussing hot Christian sex...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 18, 2006)

We've discussed the existence of Jesus in several other threads. We've all got opinions on that matter.  But......

I agree, lets get back to sex.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 18, 2006)

On the topic of Christian sex....

What of the topics of Christian Polygamy, or swinging?

Can one be a real Christian and be polygamous or partner swap?

I found this, which is turning out to be an interesting read.
http://www.libchrist.com/


----------



## qizmoduis (Sep 19, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Cats and dogs mating in the street AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!! :tantrum: :anic: :erg:



As an owner of both dogs and cats simultaneously, this is not a sign of the apocolypse, but rather daily life.  Maybe not in the street, but certainly in front of the TV, which I find very irritating.

I would like to point out that the Catholic Church hasn't promulgated the "Sex only for procreation" schtick for decades.  They're all for recreational sex in a marriage, but they're still against birth control, masturbation, and of course, non-marital sex.

I was RC for most of my life and was married in the church, so I have some inside knowledge, even if that was 14 years ago and I finished giving up religion entirely very soon afterwards.


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 20, 2006)

Ninjamom said:


> As with everything in Scripture, Biblical teachings must be taken in context.  The Bible teaches that sexual love is a beautiful, God-given gift, designed to be enjoyed _within its intended context_ of marriage between a man and a woman.  As one happily-married lady, I can tell ya *that* is a command of scripture that I'm glad to take literally (And thankfully.  And rejoicingly.  Hallelujah!  Amen!)




That's right and thankfully we are down to only two sects preaching this, but it wasn't always so now was it?  And I believe we are discussing where the historical hangups commonly associated with christians and sexual taboos come from.  In that light my comments are right on.

Heretic - I agree with you which is why I said that *much* of christ was modeled on, though I perhaps should have said that they shared many attributes and that I am interested if thiese similarities ever became a liability after christianity became a strong force.


now where's the hot sex?????


----------



## zDom (Sep 20, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> On the topic of Christian sex....
> 
> What of the topics of Christian Polygamy, or swinging?
> 
> Can one be a real Christian and be polygamous or partner swap?



IMO, forcing monogamy on us has caused lots and lots or problems - but there's no way we will get women to go back to polygamy in most western cultures. They now feel they are each entitled to one man.

I'm definately a polygamist at heart: I truly have the ability to love several women simulataneously and monogamy is a hardship.

I believe swinging is wrong, however.


----------



## Carol (Sep 20, 2006)

zDom said:


> IMO, forcing monogamy on us has caused lots and lots or problems - but there's no way we will get women to go back to polygamy in most western cultures.


 
Guess we'll have to get men to try polyandry, then.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 20, 2006)

Fu_Bag said:


> Yumm.......
> 
> As an aside, I've had neighbors through the years that praised God quite enthusiastically on numerous occasions.
> 
> ...




Uh...yeah...sorry about that...

On the 700 Club some years ago I saw an episode where a woman was talking about her book on spicing up the sex in Christian marriage.  It was wonderful seeing two beautiful demure, PERFECT women (not a hair out of place, make-up layered thickly, but with balance) talk for five minutes about sex, but not use these words: sex, lingerie, erotic, hot, orgasm, titillate, naughty, tease, toys, positions, ********, ***********, oral, anal, stimulate, ecstasy, or any  of the various non-vulgar terms one uses to describe that which can not be named.  Selah.

I got the biggest kick out of it.  They used the word "passion" alone to describe it...how to "spice up the passion," etc.  They squirmed, trying to think of ways to carry on the interview without letting slip something that might be over the top...which would have been anything other than "passion."   It was a hoot, and they essentially ended up saying a whole lot of nothing.

Some of the nastiest jokes I get are from a High School classmate who found Jesus.  She sends me porn, essentially.  Funny porn.  I then forward it to the two devout Catholic doctors who send me like material.  Occasionally a devout Catholic mother of three I know sends me off color adult-themed jokes...and every so often I note she includes her just recently turned 12 year old son.  My sister is "born again," (which makes three times now, having found Jesus once before thirty years ago...apparently she misplaced him) and is every bit as crude with her humor as she always has been.

So when Fundamentalists rant and rave about the decline of American culture and demand that restrictions against nudity, porn, strip clubs, etc. be emplaced and enforced, I realize why they do it.  They see the fringes of their flock falling for this stuff.  I'm not so sure they're worried about the heathens (such as myself) as they are about the people within their fold.

One young man I know who qualifies as a Fundy suggested I see the movie "A History of Violence," with Viggo Mortenson.  The violence aside, this was an extremely erotic movie, with the first "69" oral sex scene I'd ever seen in a mainstream film.  I couldn't believe this youngster suggested the film to me, or that his parents didn't screen it first.

By the way, in writing this, I note that two words used to describe oral sex were nailed by the editor.  These terms are used in the scientific literature and throughout academia and the justice system.  I'll suggest here Bob remove them from the filter, as they're hardly nasty.

Regards,


Steve


----------

